# Blood in stool... mid-defecation



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell was as described when I first started him on Raw at 4 1/2 months. A holistic breeder recommended adding a tbsp of pumpkin to his meal 2 times a day. This is plain 100% pumpkin (not the pie filling spiced kind) The pumpkin just seems to regulate them. I add it to every meal for my 14 year old dog ... no more straining


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Russell was as described when I first started him on Raw at 4 1/2 months. A holistic breeder recommended adding a tbsp of pumpkin to his meal 2 times a day. This is plain 100% pumpkin (not the pie filling spiced kind) The pumpkin just seems to regulate them. I add it to every meal for my 14 year old dog ... no more straining


Appreciate the quick response!

Can the pumpkin be canned (not pumpkin pie stuff but actual plain canned pumpkin) or should I buy a pumpkin and cook it myself? How long did you have Russell on it before you noticed improvements? Is it still a regular part of his diet?

Thanks!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Originally I bought canned organic 100% pure pumpkin, just after thanksgiving I went to a farmer's market and bought 4 pumpkins, baked then froze them. Canned is great, just a bit more costly.
I am giving it to the 14 year old every meal for fiber, but Russell just gets it now with his ground raw meal. Not sure he even needs it, but it's the only veggie he gets, it can't hurt. And I noticed an improvement the next day with both dogs (the one with straining movement, the other with loose stool)


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I also give my older shih tuz pumpkin every few days. It has made a world of differance.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

A visit to the vet is in order. Parasites and other intestinal issues (Giardia, etc.) could be the cause, particulalry in a young puppy.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

PaddleAddict said:


> A visit to the vet is in order. Parasites and other intestinal issues (Giardia, etc.) could be the cause, particulalry in a young puppy.


I agree ... If you don't see immediate results with the pumpkin. Has she seen the vet since you got her? Most vets try to force the worming pills on you at first shots. And giardiasis symptoms usually include vomiting, bloating as well as diareah according to what I have read. But I'm not a vet and I do like to try natural remedies first if my dogs are not real sick. If it is ongoing .... It's off to the vet I go :act-up:


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

She's seen the vet several times since we got her and she's in good health. We've had her on de-worming meds for the last few weeks as well.

We're almost positive it has to do with her food intake... for details I won't get into, this started occurring almost immediately after we upped her food significantly. We've brought her food rations back down again and she seems to have been a lot better.... no blood in last day or two. 

I'm going to try the pumpkin and see what happens in the next day or two. If there's no change or things get worse, a call to the vet will definitely be in order.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

*Blood in stool*

Just a thought, but have you given her any sort of rawhide, horn, chewy dried meats, etc that they sell in abundance in the pet shops? Callie is a year old, and has a problem with any of those things - she just doesn't digest them well. We can only give her a well cooked bone, merrick texas taffy, nylabone chewables or kong ziggies or we can expect loose bowels, gas and sometimes worse. Wish we could find something she could really gnaw on that won't make her sick the next day.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

SusanG said:


> Just a thought, but have you given her any sort of rawhide, horn, chewy dried meats, etc that they sell in abundance in the pet shops? Callie is a year old, and has a problem with any of those things - she just doesn't digest them well. We can only give her a well cooked bone, merrick texas taffy, nylabone chewables or kong ziggies or we can expect loose bowels, gas and sometimes worse. Wish we could find something she could really gnaw on that won't make her sick the next day.


Just an idea here but have you tried the antler chews? They last a really long time, don't get slimy or smelly, and satisfies the urge to chew.


----------

